# Burl Door



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

My doors in my flat are looking quite sad, so yesterday (my day off) i decided to smarten them up, the door facings are natural pine so wanted to keep this effect on the light side to tone with them !!..

There are six doors all together, this one is not quite finished, i want to overgrain the styles of the door, its all good fun


----------



## Jeremy T (Sep 25, 2012)

Some more progress with my doors , I've added a trompe flower ornament also,......just five more to finish ,,,,sometimes i wish I'd never started these things ha ha










Varnished , really brings back out the colour, i always really enjoy this stage !!


----------



## wellsronald18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well done job!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I like the Burl Wood..... Elm?


Michael Tust


----------

